# which ssc for petite mama



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

I am looking for a comfortable ssc for the back carry. I am 5'1 about 100 lbs and my baby is 10 months old and 22 lbs. The carriers I like so far are the connecta, anglepack, and babies beyond borders mei favorite. The connecta seems to get good reviews, but I have only found one retailer in the U.S and I don't like the prints. Not sure if I can just buy from the U.K. I really like the look of the mei favorite, but can't get into the babywearer review section to see what the reviews of it are. Any suggestions on any of those or other carriers? I would like to spend under 130. Thanks for all replies.


----------



## SallyN (Feb 5, 2008)

Beko has pretty prints, but personally I couldn't get it tight enough (I'm 5'2" and 140ish lbs.)

Right now I'm LOVING my Two Mommas Design buckle tai... they're made by two SAHM's and you can have custom fabric and details... like I had mine made with the shoulder straps 2 inches shorter so that I could get it adjusted tighter.

www.twomommasdesigns.com

(If you find their website a little confusing, just email them... they're great!)


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

AngelPack. When I tried SSCs, that was the only one I could get to fit me. I am 5'4" and 110 lbs.


----------



## b-girl (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm really happy with my beco butterfly II. I'm 5'3" and around 101 lbs. I'm very narrow, and find the beco to be very comfortable.

(my husband, a completely different build at 5'11" and close to 190 lbs, also finds it very comfortable)


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

I think the Beco is a great carrier for a petite person. And since new Beco prints are coming out, I have seen some of the 2009 prints on sale.

The AngelPack is a great carrier as well.

You could also look at the Boba. I love it for back carries.


----------



## coraljean (Apr 29, 2009)

_


----------



## chix99 (Jul 23, 2008)

I love my AngelPack! It's so very very comfortable - the straps are comfy, not stiff and painful like the Ergo - I'm 5' 3" and about 120 lbs.

My DH uses the APLX on weekends and he has the straps set all the way to the max and they are just barely comfortable for him. So take that into consideration.

But i have only wonderful things to say about my APLX!!!!!


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

Pikkolo or Boba


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

whats ssc? lol i'm such a dizzy moo aren't i
i use an ergo for my ds i'm 5ft and 11stone.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

Anglepack! I'm a little bigger than you - 5' 6" and around 115-120 pre-pregnancy, but I'm not very wide and need something for a petite mama (also, my height is in my legs and I have a short waist). I really like the Angelpack. It works really well for me. In fact, I wore my almost 3 year old around in it for 4 hours walking around at the zoo last week and I'm 9 months pregnant. It would not work so well for my dh, who is the same height but had extremely broad shoulders. He has an Ergo.

You could also try an Action Baby Carrier or an older style 4th generation Beco (I don't like the new Becos).


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree that an Angelpack is a good choice for a petite person. However, I still prefer my Ergo. I am 5'3" and 110 lbs, so a little bigger than you, but my build is narrow and petite. I can wear an Ergo with no problems. I used to have trouble with it and I thought I was too small for it, but then I realized I just didn't have it adjusted right. I need to pull the shoulder straps almost as small as they will go to bring my girl very close to my back. Now it's to be extremely comfortable for me and my 30lb 2year old, whether she's on my back or my front.


----------

